

GiftPush: Send promotional gifts to your customers with a tweet - gpl1
http://www.giftpush.com/

======
kmfrk
I love this concept. For a while, I've thought about a solution to reward
customers or users - for instance, people who report bugs - without the need
for having access to their personal information.

This might make that a lot less painful.

By the way, as a Windows user, the image link buttons remind me of the Close
Window button. Maybe you could change the button background to green instead
and fix the worst part that way. It's the `background` rule in `hows .how
.screen .in a div`.

You also need a newsletter, RSS and/or Twitter feed. I probably won't remember
you in 24 hours, so I need something to remind me, when you roll out the final
service.

~~~
mikeknoop
According to the last screenshot on the page (Gift Dashboard), the person who
is paying for the gift still gets to see the address of the receiver.

~~~
kmfrk
So it seems. So the selling point is actually ease, not privacy. I guess it's
not that interesting to me after all. But it obviously still has its
applications.

------
johndbritton
I would definitely use this. I especially like the idea of having an API. I'm
really interested to see pricing details.

------
justinxreese
Cool. I could use this. Gifts are cheap advertising. I signed up for my app,
selfcompete.com

